

Show HN: iPhone app to track security vulnerabilities and patches for software - cylo
http://www.stackwatch.net

======
cylo
We've struggled to gain any sort of traction with our 1.0 release. We just
brought out 1.1 and were looking for comments/feedback as to how to improve
our execution.

Any and all feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Here are some codes to get the app for free: YE7PL6X4KR37 FK74FX6L47MJ
4KFFK3AEANA4 P73TXMTW9JLN A7AJYH76WTT6 6PKF4EEFMA6A MHLX3PRPYAJ9 N39YFP7LXLK7
KEPFHYR6KYRL YMYEAY67TX66 N63WWTTFNLPE 6KYWP4EH4T9H YJ3K666HH3YA T9N76F9R6NRH
W6PYLPXM97M6

